# Attaching Spoons



## leonm6246 (May 2, 2009)

New to trolling spoons on Erie. What's the best advice for attaching spoons to trolling lines? Thx....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Duo lock snap ball bearing or Coastlock bearing swivels. I use coastlocks on my braid then the same on my leaders.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

main line (I use 30# braid), dipsy or jet diver, ball bearing swivel, 4-6' leader (I use 30# mono), snap, spoon.


----------



## leonm6246 (May 2, 2009)

ezbite said:


> main line (I use 30# braid), dipsy or jet diver, ball bearing swivel, 4-6' leader (I use 30# mono), snap, spoon.


Thanks, That's a help !


----------



## leonm6246 (May 2, 2009)

ezbite said:


> main line (I use 30# braid), dipsy or jet diver, ball bearing swivel, 4-6' leader (I use 30# mono), snap, spoon.


Thanks a bunch !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> main line (I use 30# braid), dipsy or jet diver, ball bearing swivel, 4-6' leader (I use 30# mono), snap, spoon.


Ditto


----------

